# Gearing up for a meet



## ckcrown84 (Oct 15, 2015)

First of all I want to apologize for my prolonged leave of absence 

I have had a lot going on personally and on the training side of things I have had some severe issues as well.

My transition back to low bar squat has been causing severe bicep tendinitis which is all the worse considering I am coming back from two distal bicep tears 

I have a competition scheduled for December 5th if I can't find a balance between low bar squats and deadlifts without severely aggravating my bicep tendons it doesn't look like I will be ready to compete.

To compound the issues I have a pec strain that has been extremely aggravated which has hampered my bench training. Assuming I can get back to benching within the next week I'm not terribly concerned with this. However if the problem persists it will be a considerable problem and shave quite a bit off my total and make doing a meet pretty pointless 

In any case I am trying to pull it together but working around my post surgery sensitivities and my new pec strain it is proving difficult 







Here is some speed squats from last night used the SSB to ease my biceps 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 18, 2015)

Today was a nice day 
470 at .33 m/s 
Followed by some doubles at around 385 
Then pause squats... Always brutal 

One more week off of benching and I try to resume that 

Hoping to pull it together last minute before the meet 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

